# Gzk bands



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

I've been trying these new gzk bands and I've got to say I really really like them


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi!
i would like to try them too!
But I don't know where to buy?
Stefan


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I watched a video by Dan Ambrosias doing a crony test, they shot the same as simple shot black. Can you tell a noticable difference between the two? I've got some commin and can't wait to try it! If it outlasts outlasts the black stuff, wouldn't that be something! I just love new stuff!!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

I think I can these seem to have more snap might just be me but I definitely prefer this to anything else I've shot


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's good to here James. Now I really can't wait to try it!


----------



## Chesapeake Inuit (Jul 14, 2016)

Do you have GZK's email address. I've left him some private messages but no reply and its been more than a few days.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Prijon said:


> Do you have GZK's email address. I've left him some private messages but no reply and its been more than a few days.


弓作狂 <[email protected]>


----------

